# Lie Nielson #51 plane



## zzzzdoc

I've really liked using mine. Really squares up stock perfectly. A good shooting board is a must to use with it, but you've conquered that part.

Enjoy.


----------



## CANDL

I gotta ask did you compare it with the Veritas? I am going to buy one, just not sure which?

Thanks.


----------



## mackcr

CANDL,

I did not do any hands on comparison but I did compare both on reviews, options etc. (for several months). I own both Lie Nielson and Veritas tools. In my opinion both are equal in Quality, it just comes down to a matter of preference. My reasons may not necessarily be yours or anybody else for that matter.

On a cost basis the Veritas is much less expensive and I am sure will accomplish the same task equally as well. My reasons for choosing the Lie Nielson are: The LN is heavier and will have more momentum cutting through the end grain. The Veritas has many extra parts i.e. adjustable mouth and adjustment/set screws; I prefer the simpler design of the Lie Nielson. All of my bench planes are LN, I am comfortable and familiar with the adjustments on the Lie Nielson design.

The only advice I can offer is think about how you use the tools you have now, what you like and do not like about them. Compare that to the options in front you and go with your gut.


----------



## CANDL

Fair enough, and thanks for the reply. I have to admit I am leaning toward the LN , but as you oiubt out the cost difference is at least a few lunches.

But then again I really like the LN shoulder plane I have… I think this is known as the but-but dance of new tool purchases. The good news is they are both good tools.

Regards
Carl


----------



## RandyinFlorida

> Fair enough, and thanks for the reply. I have to admit I am leaning toward the LN , but as you oiubt out the cost difference is at least a few lunches.
> 
> But then again I really like the LN shoulder plane I have… I think this is known as the but-but dance of new tool purchases. The good news is they are both good tools.
> 
> Regards
> Carl
> 
> - CANDL


Carl, What did you finally decide? Did You buy one or the other? Are You happy with your decision?


----------

